# el grande ambrosia giant



## davduckman2010 (Feb 6, 2016)

heres a bigin we droped today I believe theres a couple board feet in her. average 38 in across 40 ft main butt log

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Sprung (Feb 6, 2016)

Duck, it's great to see you dropping trees again!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Feb 6, 2016)

Another astounding WOW log . I will have to run those measurements through the log calculator just to see how long the envious /jealous/mourning period is going to last

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 6, 2016)

I see you got santa clause talked into helping you, you must have been a very good boy. Seriously a beautiful log, that is my favorite type of ambrosia maple, with the most streaking in the outer most part of the log. Mill it, turn it, mill it, turn it, to capture the most of that beautiful ambrosia figure. The center of the log will seem boring in comparison to the outer part. Nice one Duck.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 6, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> I see you got santa clause talked into helping you, you must have been a very good boy. Seriously a beautiful log, that is my favorite type of ambrosia maple, with the most streaking in the outer most part of the log. Mill it, turn it, mill it, turn it, to capture the most of that beautiful ambrosia figure. The center of the log will seem boring in comparison to the outer part. Nice one Duck.


thanks tick that's my crazy ex logger neighbor from Oregon he drop that sucker perfect only took out one little piss oak . his 460 cuts like butter

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 6, 2016)

Duckman that is one pretty log and one pretty big log.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## RayBell (Feb 6, 2016)

Very nice, just curious do you know these will be ambrosia before dropping? Are there signs of the beetle on the bark?


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 6, 2016)

RayBell said:


> Very nice, just curious do you know these will be ambrosia before dropping? Are there signs of the beetle on the bark?


don't know before hand ray all my trees have ambrosia in them . we have yet to drop one that didn't have the stripes in it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 6, 2016)

Wow that's a big one David. Does the ambrosia figure go up into the smaller limbs"? If so and you're interested, I propose you send a couple of firewood sized sticks to me(8-10"diameter by a foot or so) I will send you back a vase made from one, just throwin it out there.......

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 6, 2016)

Nice log. Nice saw. Envious. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 6, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Wow that's a big one David. Does the ambrosia figure go up into the smaller limbs"? If so and you're interested, I propose you send a couple of firewood sized sticks to me(8-10"diameter by a foot or so) I will send you back a vase made from one, just throwin it out there.......


sounds good to me barry I saw stripes pretty far up this one . let me see what I can find in the branches lol if that's what we call them there big too. ill be cutting tomorrow on her

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 6, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GaryL (Feb 10, 2016)

davduckman2010 said:


> don't know before hand ray all my trees have ambrosia in them . we have yet to drop one that didn't have the stripes in it.



This must be a close second to Kevin's enchanted forest.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 10, 2016)

GaryL said:


> This must be a close second to Kevin's enchanted forest.



Yeah if my trees and his trees ever did the nasty there would be some sexy wood lol.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## David Van Asperen (Feb 10, 2016)

@Kevin & @davduckman2010 I wish that dream mating would have taken place about 60 years ago near Huron, South Dakota

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 10, 2016)

davduckman2010 said:


> sounds good to me barry I saw stripes pretty far up this one . let me see what I can find in the branches lol if that's what we call them there big too. ill be cutting tomorrow on her




Send him three, Duck... Then he can send us both finished pieces!

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## sprucegum (Feb 12, 2016)

couple hundred I guess the radius x the diameter for a 12' log is pretty close so a 38" x 12' should yield 722 board feet and more with careful milling on a thin kerf mill. Looks like if you are lucky and it is a pretty as it looks that is a real money tree.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

